# Troubleshooting e-scooter



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

Http://is.gd/direya

It got burnt during normal use: just started moving, 10 km/h, 1 person on the scooter, flat road.
5000W/60V motor
Ecojumbo scooter.

How do I know if motor is broken or if it would be safe to just replace the controller?


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

Your link is no good...


----------



## jumpjack (Sep 9, 2012)

http://jumpjack.wordpress.com/2015/...bre-2015-dettagli-del-guasto-alla-centralina/


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

That's nicely toasted.

I would check the ohms across the motor terminals (disconnected from the bike). Also, spinning the motor should produce some kind of voltage, depending on the type of motor.


----------

